
Marissa Mayer accidentally fires dozens of employees - shawndumas
http://nypost.com/2016/01/30/yahoos-marissa-mayer-accidentally-fires-dozens-of-employees/
======
kafkaesq
_“There is zero truth to this rumor,” a Yahoo! spokeswoman commented._

A most fascinating "rumor", if true.

Would anyone with direct knowledge care to confirm or deny?

